# Mr



## Willsue (May 3, 2016)

Hello
I am thinking of moving to San demo as I am British is it a good place to live?
I was thinking of just out side the town low down in the hills as property seems cheaper there?
I am retired with my wife.
Any information appreciated.
Will


----------

